# your opinions please



## chippin-in (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, so Im slow at getting this done, but I am still goin…slow and steady wins the race right.

I am thinking about using the wood in the pic along with walnut for dovetail splines on the chest im building. What do yall think? It will be maybe two of one kind then two of another then two of the other again. 6-8 splines per edge. The chest is 20” tall.

Good idea or bad idea. The foot in the pic is my practice one I built. The ones im working on now are a little more curvy. The chest is ash.

Im open for suggestions

Thanks
Robert 

[attachment=2802]
[attachment=2803]
[attachment=2804]


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 11, 2012)

I think the contrasting colors would be really cool. Maybe all walnut splines ?? Sounds like a good spacing too. Show us the final product when it is all done 

BG


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2012)

I think the darker wood will give you more contrast if that's what you're after. For my tastes, I'd stick to a single species for the splines, but you gotta go with your muse on that kind of thing. Looks like it's going to be quite a stunning chest!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice looking ash!! I like the walnut. I used that combo this winter and thought it looked nice


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2012)

ooops wrong picture


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Ill decide soon and hopefully get it finished quickly. And I will post pics.

I like the boxes. As a matter of fact, when I was making the feet for this chest, I got an idea for a box. Its similar to your design (Mike) only I was thinking about using the rounded end up and also making a lid using the same design as the sides. mitering the pieces and gluing together for the lid with the rounded edge on the outside...if you catch my meaning. Ill draw it up and post a pic of my idea.

Thanks again fellas
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2012)

Funny, your feet made me think of my boxes. I like the feet. I did one top different- and kept that box. I made the box-splined them then shaped them.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike, did you use a table saw to make the sides?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2012)

Table saw on the cove and a 1 1/2 router bit for the rounded bottom. I did a build thread over on the woodwrkers forum. A bridal joint on top- here is the one different lid. Boes are fun.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2012)

I used ash for the splines on walnut and on this box should have used ebony like the corners of the top. The variation of color in this walnut is amazing. You can just see the splines in the box next to it and they really stand out.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 11, 2012)

I too used a TS on the feet. I saw an article in fine woodworking explaining the procedure. It is really cool. You can make it as wide or narrow as you want. Ill check out your thread on it as well.

Thanks

Oops almost forgot..awesome box. im learning that thet are fun. so much you can do with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 31, 2018)

Great boxes Mike--they were my first love before I picked up a bowl gouge--must get back to them someday yeah mon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> Great boxes Mike--they were my first love before I picked up a bowl gouge--must get back to them someday yeah mon.


Thanks Robert- Old thread- brings back memories of great times... That walnut box still sits on my dresser


----------

